# Cheshire People. Delamere Forest - Go Ape



## Flame_ (5 April 2014)

Does anyone else think its getting a bit ridiculous and dangerous? My horse is very dependable not to have melt downs so I rode through the middle this afternoon with the trees full of people and surrounded by whooshing zip wires. Horse did his usual puzzled/apprehensive scuttle along and all was fine but had I found myself in that situation on a sharp or unknown horse i'd have had heart failure. 

You used to be able to avoid it by staying next to the lake (after crossing the road from the car park then going left) but its spread out right around the area right up into the lake now. The only way not to go under any of it is to go right and all the way round the back of the lake. I think its going to cause some real accidents if it hasn't already. Is anyone else kind of concerned about it or had problems with it? Is it right that we should just have to deal with it?

Maybe I'm just getting a bit wussy, but its kind of on other people's behalf really.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 April 2014)

I wondered this when we walked the dog there last year. There are not many horses that I would care to ride past the Go Ape zip wires whilst in use. That, and being confronted with about 20 Segway riders approaching silently and swiftly...!


----------



## webble (6 April 2014)

No I hate it again horse is ok and like your just scurries past. If you park in the whitegate car park you could turn left and trot along the road, turn right and go through the main car park and up the hill to old pale. It tends to be a bit quieter up there. 

I'm about to start a route swapping thread in the NW board hoping it might create some interest for happy hackers


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 April 2014)

I think that horse boxes can park at Old Pale too, though it is a smaller car park than Whitegate.

Mixing horses and Go Ape is going to end badly. Newbies coming for their first ride in Delamere could easily get taken by surprise, and a panicking horse in a busy area is not going to be good.


----------



## webble (6 April 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			I think that horse boxes can park at Old Pale too, though it is a smaller car park than Whitegate.

Mixing horses and Go Ape is going to end badly. Newbies coming for their first ride in Delamere could easily get taken by surprise, and a panicking horse in a busy area is not going to be good.
		
Click to expand...

They can but it gets very busy I really struggled to get in to turn around and leave last time we went in my little box. Unless you have a pass its also really expensive there!


----------



## Flame_ (6 April 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			I think that horse boxes can park at Old Pale too, though it is a smaller car park than Whitegate.

Mixing horses and Go Ape is going to end badly. Newbies coming for their first ride in Delamere could easily get taken by surprise, and a panicking horse in a busy area is not going to be good.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, then loose they'll go straight across that road. 

It just seems mental to me. If I wanted to take my horse to Alton Towers H & S would be on me like a tonne of bricks because ITS DANGEROUS, but a quiet ride around the forest now seems like nearly doing exactly that!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (7 April 2014)

I'm not in delamere but ride through the one in rivington. Horse has always been ok with it and they do have signs at either end warning horse riders of the zip wires. Rivington is obviously much smaller and quieter though.


----------



## webble (7 April 2014)

Flame_ said:



			Yeah, then loose they'll go straight across that road. 

It just seems mental to me. If I wanted to take my horse to Alton Towers H & S would be on me like a tonne of bricks because ITS DANGEROUS, but a quiet ride around the forest now seems like nearly doing exactly that!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if it is worth a few of us speaking to the forestry commission? We could do with a horse area really, bikes have a bike area with jumps, there are lots of family friendly parts so a horse part with a few logs would be nice for us


----------



## rowan666 (10 May 2014)

webble said:



			I wonder if it is worth a few of us speaking to the forestry commission? We could do with a horse area really, bikes have a bike area with jumps, there are lots of family friendly parts so a horse part with a few logs would be nice for us
		
Click to expand...

That would be great if they could do that for us! Last time i went there we ended up getting lost trying to avoid the areas with a million kids and dogs incase of an accident (somedays my nags hotheaded!) but the little arrows pointed us the wrong way round the long loop and we ended up miles down a random road approaching some heavy traffic! Never again! Ide rather go to kelsall farm ride down the road now.


----------



## webble (10 May 2014)

rowan666 said:



			That would be great if they could do that for us! Last time i went there we ended up getting lost trying to avoid the areas with a million kids and dogs incase of an accident (somedays my nags hotheaded!) but the little arrows pointed us the wrong way round the long loop and we ended up miles down a random road approaching some heavy traffic! Never again! Ide rather go to kelsall farm ride down the road now.
		
Click to expand...

There is a nice ride you can do from the forest over to the whitegate way which is only quiet roads. I can send you the route if you send me your email


----------

